# Got Spots?



## CheyAut (May 17, 2011)

Foaling season is now over for us, and Summer saved the best for last with this GORGEOUS colt! (yup, another colt, 6 out of 6! But this one I wanted a colt) We started and now end with a non-mini.

Meet Dexter




(pics are from my phone, I haven't gone through the ones on my camera yet). Born Sunday morning, right as we got home from showing Sharpie in one class to qualify him for Nationals. Good timing



He got stuck at the shoulders so we had to help, once his shoulders got free he was good


----------



## MindyLee (May 17, 2011)

Im in Love!

reminds me of Pongo from 101 dalmations!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 18, 2011)

He is beautiful! I'm in love with this one!! Congrats!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 18, 2011)

Congrats!! He's a doll! Can't wait to see dry pics!


----------



## srpwildrose (May 18, 2011)

I'm in love with that colt also!!! Woozer, he is awesome. Congrats.


----------



## HGFarm (May 20, 2011)

Yep, that is quite the package and was made to order!!! Cheyauts Made To Order- there ya go.


----------



## CheyAut (May 23, 2011)

WOW Laurie, I love that! Also heard another that's perfect (the name of a friend's new puppy lol)


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunday night we lost our perfect boy to colic. The vet said there was absolutely no way to save him, he needed surgery but would never survive it, so we had to let him go. He was absolutely perfect, the horse I had dreamt about for so many years. My heart is not just broken, it's shattered.

RIP Dexter 5/15/11 - 6/19/11


----------



## sundaymom (Jun 22, 2011)

Jess,

My heart breaks for you.

He was the most georgous colt I had seen in a long time. You are such a great person and your love for your horses is well known. I know this had to be a horrible decision for you to make but that it was done with love.

Not much I can say that will ease what you are going through but did want you to know I care.


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! I was just posting how gorgeous he is. I'm so sorry!!! Can't even say how much



I know he was a long time dream come true. So very sorry


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 22, 2011)

OH MY GOSH NO! He was sooo gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost him



. He was a beautiful colt.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 22, 2011)

Same here Jess, I know how excited you were about him and he was just the perfect little guy. I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you. Words just dont describe how badly I feel for you...


----------

